# film on the surface of water



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

in my shrimp tank, nano tank I have a film of not sure what it is on the surface of the water.

I've done some reading about few months back and apparently in a fish tank it calms the fish...

so 2 questions,

- where does it come from? I have the fluval EDI nano shrimp kit
- can it become a problem?

thanks.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

do you feed frozen fish food? Because the oils will cause a film on the surface of the water.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

That oily film is caused by the breakdown of organic substances in the tank. It could be problematic if it gets too thick and prevents gas exchange (causing the fishes to suffocate).

If you want to get rid of it just increase the surface agitation by positioning the filter's output towards the surface.

I'm not sure where you read that its presence helps calm the fishes.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

maybe something like this:

http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Surface_Skimmer.pdf


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I tried one of those surface skimmers. I found it sucked more air than water. When you close the bottom vent enough to draw down the skimmer at the top, the vacuum is enough to draw air as well as water.

Lee


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

typically its nothing problematic..
just increase surface aggitation.
all tanks have it depending on circulation within the tank.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

might be from cooking oil (especially in asian households)


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

chriscro said:


> typically its nothing problematic..
> just increase surface aggitation.
> all tanks have it depending on circulation within the tank.


yup that's what I did, more agitation on the surface and it's all gone well mixed into the water.

you can see it only if you look in your aquarium from bottom to top if you look at the top you don't see it.

thanks for the comments and no it's not cooking oil


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

More agitation on the surface from the downspout of the filter will break up the film and allow it to be cleaned up in the filter. It can be a problem when it becomes too thick and prevents gas exchange.

I would try vacuuming your gravel when you do your next water change as it could be debris and excess food that is causing the protein film.


----------

